
Elastic Workplace Search: The new, unified way to work - bryanrasmussen
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elastic-workplace-search-7-7-0-released
======
bryanrasmussen
This is actually annoying to me, because it seems to me that Elastic is
cannibalizing its client base. It's souring me on building things on top of
Elastic technologies because at some point maybe I would end up competing with
Elastic.

